#     ...?????

## 185

.   .   .         .  -, .   -   .   ? :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

, ..   ..  :Big Grin: 
     "       ".     :Wow:

----------


## sema

,  ,     .
http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/zarva/...e/09/11962.htm

----------



----------


## sema

**,   )

----------


## mvf

.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> **,   )





> .


  "",    :yes:

----------


## jul-2000

4 .  ,    :Smilie:

----------



----------


## jul-2000

> 


 ?

----------


## shrilanka

> 





> ?


    ,   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

.
  .... :yes:

----------

> ?


 ,

----------


## sema

:Frown:

----------


## jul-2000

> ,


 :Hmm:  -  ;  -  ;  -  ;  - ...  :Hmm:

----------


## YUM

.
"" ,     .   ,   ,   5 "  : "" : ", -5,  10 " :"" :", 5 "        ,  5 .  ,    ,      : "       5 "
     -,   - " ()
    ""  :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

(     -)    ss?

----------


## YUM

, .
   "".
*""* 
      "".
     (   )  - :Wow:

----------

> (     -)    ss?


 -, -   3 !

----------

?   ,  -,  -???     ""  ????

----------


## Galk

( )

----------


## YUM

> ( )


   : :Big Grin:

----------

? ? ? ?...?   :yes:

----------


## -7

... ( ) :Love:

----------


## LegO NSK

*-7*, 5 !   :Big Grin:

----------

.
,   -...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .
> ,   -


  :Lol: ?

----------

** , . . :-)

----------

> .  ,    .


  , -,     ?  :Cool:

----------

.   . :-))

----------


## YUM

> .   . :-))


.. ,  :Big Grin:

----------

> .. ,


, ,   ,,.,  ,

----------


## Smile RSV

-  . 
 -       ; 
 - ,   , ,   ;  
 -  ,  ; ,  :7:

----------


## cfymka25

,     ,     . 


. . . , ,  . 


. . . ? , ; , . 

    !

----------


## Qwertinka



----------


## Bauka

()       :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

:Smilie:     2

----------


## Ҹ4

""      :

----------


## Ҹ4

> 


     !!!!!!!

----------


## zAngel

*Ҹ4*, 


> 


 ?   ?

----------


## _

-    "  ".

----------

-

----------

> ""      :


  - "", ""

----------

> 


 -   , : "  _ "  (  "   _ ")
  ,  -  -  ... ,     :Wink:

----------

